# My doctor is back - He called but I missed him



## haunting (Jan 9, 2005)

Yesterday while I was in the shower the phone rang. My kids are not allowed to answer unless I know who it is so they left it (which is good).

Anyway, I was getting ready to go out with the kids and I looked at our caller display. I recongized the number but no name appeared. It puzzled me all day. So Last night I looked in the back of our phone book where I write down numbers and my hunch was right. It was my family doctor's cell phone number. 

I was debating if I should call him back today or not but I have decided not too. It's Sunday today and I know his family goes to church on Sunday's. I don't want to bother him today. I am sure he will call back. I am shocked though. He just got back and phoned me???? It feels good to know he is thinking of me and would call as soon as they got home.

I was going to avoid going in to see him right now as he will know I am not doing any better with the ED. I have lost some weight lately (although I had put a few pounds on during the holidays). But since he has been gone I have lost about 10 lbs. And he will ask how things are going. I can't lie to him.

I am also worried that he had recieved some calls from my old t and my chiroprator as they are all involved in this. I had made a couple of stuid comments and my concern is that they have already talked to him.

So What do I do with this?? I am soooooo happy that he is back yet I am really nervous to what his reaction may be. I was thinking about putting off seeing him for a while but he is already calling me. Oh pooie; lol. Just thinking out loud here. Just unsure what to do. I am still having problems with pain in both of my sides now. Its not all the time though. I just don't want to get in an argument with him over this. I hate confrontation. He is one that wants things fixed immediately but he also needs to realize that things can't happen in a month. I am going to see my new t and trying to deal with some of this. There is so much pain inside. It has taken so long for me to get to this point, so won't it take just as long to get better? I know he will argue the fact that in the ED department--we are out of time. Thats what he always says--"We are out of time." 

So I am feeling like----AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!! What do I do??

Haunting


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 9, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

My advice is call him first thing Monday morning and take the first appointment he has to offer you.

He may be concerned but he's not going to chew you out for not doing as well as he hoped you would.


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 9, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

I'd call him, too, hon. He cared enough to call you right away. That says a lot for his compassion. As Dr. Baxter says, he is concerned, but he's not going to jump all over you. Calling him back is the right thing to do.


----------



## haunting (Jan 9, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

Yes, I will call his office. The nice thing about his clinic is that its a walk in. You can have a steady family doctor at the clinic but its first come first serve type of deal. I can go in anytime while he is there and get into to see him. He has often told me to come in at a certain time and I am able to get in immediately without the waiting end.

I don't think he will jump all over me but he will be upset. He takes things to heart. He has showed emotion before and has told me repeatedly that he cares very much. I think he will want to place me in the hospital (and I am worried about this). But I won't know unless I go see him.

Thanks Dr. Baxter and ThatLady. I will let u know what I decide........

Haunting


----------



## haunting (Jan 10, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

Well I called. I have to go in; lolol. I knew that anyway. So I am going late today. He is in until 7:00, but I am going at 4:00. Its to hard to go later on as I need to help my kids with homework and all of the evening activities. So the earlier I go the better. He has short hours today, only in for a while.

Anyway, I will write to tell you what happens. Thanks...


----------



## haunting (Jan 10, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

I am scared. Why am I so afraid??? I can't hold back the tears anymore today, just let them pour. I wish I had someone to come with me. How terrible is this!! I am almost 30years old and afraid to go to the doctor. Geeeezzz.


Haunting


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 10, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

It's okay to be afraid, hon. We're all afraid, at times. The fact that you made an appointment and are willing to face up to things speaks a great deal in your favor.

Let us know how things go. Hugs!!!


----------



## haunting (Jan 10, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

Well my fear subsided as soon as he entered the room. He has such a kind and caring way that I felt comfortable when we started to talk. I made him laugh a few times so that was good. I mean he has to expect some humor from me, I can't help it especially when the discussion is serious. 

But I was right. About 3 minutes into our appointment he asked how much weight I lost. Then asked about intake. So off I go for blood work tomorrow. Pooie, can't hide away from blood work. He is checking my kidney function, and of course all the other lovely things. Potassium etc. So we shall see what comes of my blood work. He smiled and said, "I will be calling you with results." I returned his smile as we have been through this many times before. He did say that he will try to avoid hospitalization at all costs but we will see what my results are....which made me nervous. And we also talked about my new t. I think my doctor is relieved that I am attending counseling now, makes him not so "worried" all of the time.

Thanks everyone,

Haunting


----------



## ThatLady (Jan 10, 2005)

*My doctor is back-he called but I missed him-Help*

Thanks for letting us know how things went, haunting! I'm glad it went so well. Sounds like you have not only a wonderful physician, but a wonderful friend. How fortunate you are! )


----------

